# Looks like someone copied 1UP



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Surfing the bay and found this. Looks like the exact same idea. lol thought Id post it as it may a cheap alternative for some of you. 
Single Bike, 1 1/4" Hitch Rack | eBay


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Breitness24 said:


> Surfing the bay and found this. Looks like the exact same idea. lol thought Id post it as it may a cheap alternative for some of you.
> Single Bike, 1 1/4" Hitch Rack | eBay


That's the Jeep Overland II rack. I'm not sure about the quality though. He has a listing for the two rack also and a few people have bought it. I bet it doesn't have anything like the quick connect on the 1up.


----------



## LoCalMTB (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with this rack? Ifcomparable to sub $200 racks I would be tempted to get one. I realize it wouldn't be 1UP quality.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*Are you feeling lucky?*

I would not count on long term support or spare parts which may be an issue if the quality is not up to snuff. With no reviews, it has to be suspect. This seems to be an obvious infringement of the 1UpUSA patent, so I would expect the manufacturer and seller to disappear fairly quickly. They have probably built their racks with this in mind (cheapest materials). The patent seems to be valid for several more years.

Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer, patent expert or affiliated with 1UpUSA, but I own one of their racks and really like it.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

It does look pretty similar...


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

wyatt79m said:


> It does look pretty similar...


Looks similar but it is completely different on how it functions.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Remember that you get what you pay for .....Love my 1Up rack!!


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

anthonylokrn said:


> Looks similar but it is completely different on how it functions.


It doesn't look that different - wheels sit in a tray and two U-shaped arms hold the tires. Take a look at the patent.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

CheapWhine said:


> It doesn't look that different - wheels sit in a tray and two U-shaped arms hold the tires. Take a look at the patent.


Yeah it's as simple as you said it....broadly how it holds the bike. Too lazy to search for the patent, but based on the picture, sure it should carry a bike perfectly fine, but other than the platform, it's nothing like the 1UP.

Why cheap out when you can pay an extra $140 for reassurance. A USA based company (manufactured in the USA) that fully supports their products. Lifetime warranty with free shipping both ways. Not to mention the ability to add an additional platform.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am interested in this.. I already have 3 trays on the top of my 01 Forester and I have been thinking about selling my T2 + 2 add on to buy a 1Up, But I am thinking that I may just keep my T2 and let my dad have it to use on his Expedition and I will get this to put on the back of my Forester.. 

I really wanted the 1Up but I can't justify $500 for a 2 bike setup just to bump my capacity to 5.. I only needed a hitch once every few months for low cost shuttling and the once a year road trip..

And for $165 I can settle for it not being as polished as the 1UP.. If I used it everyday like I use my Roof racks i would get the 1up.. but I dont need the hitch that often so I cant justify spending $500 on the 1Up


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

As someone else said: "you get what you paid for"...good luck.

If yur looking for a cheaper hitch rack, my advise is check out a saris Thelma.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to bring an old thread back to life... I bought one of these racks on CL this weekend, I thought it was one of the 1up USA 2 bike racks but the pic was terrible and upside down. The 1up logo is on the caps of both trays of this one, but there seemed to be a few missing parts. After mounting and fiddling with it for a few, it became obvious only one side of each tray is adjustable. It was 99% complete, only missing two small pivot screws. After searching the web for images of a similar 1up rack I found the Jeep Overland II bike rack to be identacle to mine. I can only assume the had 1up build a down spec, cheaper rack and slapped the jeep name on it. Just FYI.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Sorry to bring an old thread back to life... I bought one of these racks on CL this weekend, I thought it was one of the 1up USA 2 bike racks but the pic was terrible and upside down. The 1up logo is on the caps of both trays of this one, but there seemed to be a few missing parts. After mounting and fiddling with it for a few, it became obvious only one side of each tray is adjustable. It was 99% complete, only missing two small pivot screws. After searching the web for images of a similar 1up rack I found the Jeep Overland II bike rack to be identacle to mine. I can only assume the had 1up build a down spec, cheaper rack and slapped the jeep name on it. Just FYI.


How is the hitch part of the rack. Online picks look a bit different from the 1up


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I took these the other day. I also spoke (email) with 1up regarding this rack. They couldn't help me with the parts I need, but did confirm that the rack was made under license by 1up. I'll post a pic of the hitch connection as it is much different than the current 1up design.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't judge my zip ties! :eekster: Soon to be replaced by a turnbuckle or... Anyways, the lever, when moved clockwise moves a cam, visible on the left of the hitch, and a locking pin on the right locking the rack to the hitch firmly w/o slop. If I had to complain, I wish there was a little more distance between the trays, and that both sides had the slide locks like the "real" 1up design. Happy to answer any other questions.

Jeff


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks pretty stout. Thanks for the picks. Looks like it folds up pretty flat against the back of the car.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

For $60 it'll do just fine! Though in retrospect, I thought it was a $500 rack... I think the ones on eBay are worth a second look.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

CycleJce Can you get a 29inch wheel on there??


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

That's all I've put on it, my Salsa & the wife's Access XCL from Austin to Houston (200ish miles), then a solo Orbea outing yesterday! I think the newer design has taller arms with a curve at the bottom to help deal with 29" wheels, though I've had no issues. Surely this one was designed with 700c in mind...


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Are the three bikes you put in it 29ers or 26. Thanks for all the info


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, all 29er's one with old 2.55 weirwolf tires.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks again Cyclejce. I tracked down a new one for 210. Figure it's a better deal than 610 for the 1up assuming it works well. We will see. And 2.5 werewolfs are way bigger than the igniters I run so I should be good.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Geez... for $210 I could just about get one of these instead of the add-on second try for my existing 1Up. Plus, the new 1Up racks are no longer anodized, so the second add-on tray won't match my existing tray.


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yea but there is no way to bolt this one to a newer 1up rack tho.This rack is 1ups. version-1.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Just got one of the Jeep Racks in the mail yesterday. Seems very well built, came assembled. Pretty sturdy when mounted on the truck but does wobble slightly, much better than any other hitch mount rack I have used though. Rack takes all of 10 seconds to put on car and bikes take about 10 seconds to get on the rack. I would be willing to bet it would be under a minute to place the rack, 2 bikes and have them locked and ready to go. I don't think that this rack was designed around 29 inch bikes. no matter how tight you make the arms you can still lift the bike up and out without loosening the rack. I think a couple of extensions on the arms will be needed and should only take a couple of minutes to make. For $210 bucks I think it was a steal if you only want to carry 2 bikes.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

No kidding? I wonder if ours are different? I've transported my 29er several times, two up with the wife's 29er once, and had my 700c cross bike on it. No issues yet. Mind taking a pic or two?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> No kidding? I wonder if ours are different? I've transported my 29er several times, two up with the wife's 29er once, and had my 700c cross bike on it. No issues yet. Mind taking a pic or two?


You can see pretty easily on the last pic how far the arm goes up on the front tire. If the arms were about 4 inches longer I think it would hold a little more securely. I might also try to just adjust the stops in the fixed side so it will open just a little more and see if that will allow the adjustable side to close a little more over the tire. I don't think there would be any problems but I really don't feel like having a bike bounce off. Also where you had your zip tie there isn't anything missing. Meant to have a lock through the eyebolt and the slot in the qr handle. The manual also states that the rack can hold up to 5 bikes and talks about the add ons so there must be some hanging around somewhere.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Just saw your pics... Wheelbase has to effect where the bar contacts the wheel too. I'll snap a pic of mine. I usually give the adjustable bar a little push, enough to dimple the tire slightly.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

2 quick minutes with a drill and tap and the bike fits perfect. Just ordered another one while I can find them. About 20 bucks in materials and it should be easy to turn it into a 4 bike carrier. Should be relatively easy to mount the tandem as well. Cant beat 500 bucks to carry 4 bikes (including a tandem) on a stout rack.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow! You work quick! Took me a few weeks to get the hitch pin adjusted properly... Please post a pic of your custom rack!


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I finally got around to taking some pics of the rack. 1 hitch pin will allow you to slide the 2 bike extension off in about 10 sec. Haven't gotten around to figuring out how to mount the tandem yet though.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

The orange handle is what releases the extension.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Super cool! Please PM me and let me know where you got the extintion.

Thanks


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd appreciate info as well...

AKamp, would this rack work with 2+ 29'ers that have super wide (like 760mm) handlebars? The trays look awfully close together, but perhaps theres some sort of offset.

Also, what's the horizontal distance from the center of the inboard bike tray to the hitch receiver? (looking to confirm wide handlebars wouldn't hit the rear window of my SUV).

Thanks!


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't think there would be any issues but I am out of town for the week and can't get any measurements tight now. I have had 2 29ers on without issue. Just like on the current OneUps each rack is offset (adjustable for how much) and raised 3-4 inches. I run into a couple of issues with my sons road bike because it is so small but it still works better than any other rack I have used. Now unlike the current OneUps only one arm is adjustable which is why it is slightly more difficult to fit the bikes on but if it is always the same bikes you can adjust the offset of each try.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I just got my "Jeep Overland II Bike rack", aka OneUp 1st generation. Mounted it up pretty quickly. Like AKamp, it won't hold my 29ers securely; I tightened it up pretty aggressively, but could still lift the end out that was at the adjustable end. I plan to make a couple inch extension on the adjustable arm, which should easily fix that problem. I am also tempted to make both arms adjustable; it should be $5-$10 of materials and an hour's work to do so. Overall, I am pleased for $235 shipped.

Pics, just because. You can see in the last one how my front wheel is not entirely secured.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Scary, I wouldn't go anywhere with my bike on that.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Right, that was just a test last night, since there have been mixed experiences on 29ers and this rack. It seems my Fargo has a sufficiently long wheelbase that the rack needs some help before it goes on a trip or I could toe-strap it on at the tray for the time being, until I make the extensions. Since I have a roof tray and rack, I am not going to haul the Fargo on the 1-up until the rack gets some TLC. 

All my other bikes were fine, though (I couldn't get them to pop off, even when I yanked up on the handlebars). Basically, the rack was not built with 29ers in mind, but that is easily and cheaply (especially compared to the price of a current gen 1-up) remedied.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I just drilled a few new mount points in the non adjustable side allowing my 29+ rig to fit. I haven't tried running two bikes on it since this modification, though I think it would work.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> View attachment 893253
> 
> 
> I just drilled a few new mount points in the non adjustable side allowing my 29+ rig to fit. I haven't tried running two bikes on it since this modification, though I think it would work.


I did the same thing to my rack and it works great as long as you are always mounting the same bikes in the same position. I was thinking that it wouldn't be too difficult to mount some hooks in the top of the tray and then have them used as stops instead of the side allens working as stops. I figure with 3 or 4 different stops it should be pretty easy to fit most bikes on it. Your mod works great though and like I said before, as long as you are always mounting the bikes in the same order you will be fine. It would be great to track down some more of the red handled adjustable stops but Cyclejce mentioned that 1Up wasn't too helpful and I haven't had any luck finding anything on the internet that even vaguely resembles them. I did take the handles off of the extension rack that I made and having two adjustable sides really was nice in getting things to fit.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Gratuitous shot of my 29+ baby on the slightly modded Jeep/1up rack. I think low tire pressure helps secure the bike in the rack. On my regular 29er I reduce the tire pressure to 5psi or so, this keeps the bike firmly in place. No need to do this on the 29+ as the tires squeeze tightly between the two uprights with 0 slop. So far I'm very pleased with this rack when transporting 1 bike (99% of the time). I just throw the other in the bed!


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

fotooutdoors said:


> I just got my "Jeep Overland II Bike rack", aka OneUp 1st generation. Mounted it up pretty quickly. Like AKamp, it won't hold my 29ers securely; I tightened it up pretty aggressively, but could still lift the end out that was at the adjustable end. I plan to make a couple inch extension on the adjustable arm, which should easily fix that problem. I am also tempted to make both arms adjustable; it should be $5-$10 of materials and an hour's work to do so. Overall, I am pleased for $235 shipped.
> 
> Pics, just because. You can see in the last one how my front wheel is not entirely secured.


where did you find the rack online? also any pics with it folded up?


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Appears I can still get one of these online - and just wanted to ask if the honeymoon ended and any issues with those using this? or if still satisfied?

I need to have something to carry a couple carbon framed bikes when the buds and I hith the road together - as it is - when I drive to trailhead solo - i just lay my bike in back of 4 runner - but thats not the 100% solution - plus I have a small popup and when the wifey and 2 dogs camp - i've not taken the bike - plan to figure a mount for this with the popup as well.

thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine is still AWESONE for one bike! Two mountain bikes rub together...


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

robin_hood said:


> where did you find the rack online?


Ditto


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Still very happy. If you are always carrying the same bikes pretty easy to adjust for no rubbing. If the bikes are always changing it gets slightly more difficult but not much. Locktite all the bolts!!!!


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

appreciate the responses !

ill let you know what i decide...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

hokiebrett said:


> Ditto


https://www.bikemania.biz/jeep-overland-ii-hitch-mounted-bicycle-rack-system-2-receiver.html

???


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm... Those guys seem sketchy. Their site comes up with a cannot verify warning on my iPhone.

They show an address in NJ, but say that is not the return shipping address.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Their site is sketchy but I ordered two racks from them and didn't have a problem. Here are two road bikes and a mountain bike on the racks. I had all 4 on the rack but my 29er with 3 other very small bikes made it difficult due to the narrow road bars on my wife's and sons road bikes.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks Akamp - any chance one could remove a tray and create better spacing as a 3 bike rack? although to achieve equal spacing guessing the middle tray would sit on the joint where the extra rack slides in...


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

It would be perfect as a 3 bike rack and very easy to do. I have considered it but haven't tried it yet. Plus to carry two bikes I would always have to keep the extension on. The real problem is just when I put my sons bikes on because they are so much smaller that the rest.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

So I've had this in my cart for 2 days and haven't been able to pull the trigger due to site sketchiness (which y'all assured wasn't a concern) and (more importantly), some of the issues people are having with 29er's. I had a hard time trusting this rack to secure my Niner Jet9 RDO.

Long story short, I was able to use price matching, coupon stack and AJ cashback and found a brand new Thule 916XTR T2 for $309 shipped (and that even includes local CO 8.4% sales tax!).


----------



## dchandle747747 (Feb 15, 2021)

Breitness24 said:


> Surfing the bay and found this. Looks like the exact same idea. lol thought Id post it as it may a cheap alternative for some of you.
> Single Bike, 1 1/4" Hitch Rack | eBay


----------



## dchandle747747 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hold on people 1 up according to the info I read belonged to an older man but he lost his patent. And these guys from CO picked it up and started from where he left off. The old man has a new product called Mock 2 bike racks. Looks just like the 1 up because its the old man Cals design. His mock 2 looks more expensive but if look at what you get already included instead of paying for add-ons you come out with about the same cost as 1up, plus the old man has made the bike rack hold more weight and it looks like a much better rack. I own the one up heavy duty and from what I can see of the mock 2 I'm going to have to give it a try on my other auto. Shame the old man lost his patent due to money issues is what I gathered and the some greedy folks took his invention but that's how America works. If you have the money you can just about take what you want. O well check out the mock 2 the updated original owner of the 1 up.


Breitness24 said:


> Surfing the bay and found this. Looks like the exact same idea. lol thought Id post it as it may a cheap alternative for some of you.
> Single Bike, 1 1/4" Hitch Rack | eBay


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

dchandle747747 said:


> Hold on people 1 up according to the info I read belonged to an older man but he lost his patent. And these guys from CO picked it up and started from where he left off. The old man has a new product called Mock 2 bike racks. Looks just like the 1 up because its the old man Cals design. His mock 2 looks more expensive but if look at what you get already included instead of paying for add-ons you come out with about the same cost as 1up, plus the old man has made the bike rack hold more weight and it looks like a much better rack. I own the one up heavy duty and from what I can see of the mock 2 I'm going to have to give it a try on my other auto. Shame the old man lost his patent due to money issues is what I gathered and the some greedy folks took his invention but that's how America works. If you have the money you can just about take what you want. O well check out the mock 2 the updated original owner of the 1 up.


It is QUIKR rack. Looks like the premium quality rack compared to the competitors. Really some high-end design features. Folds down to very small storage size. Quick and easy mounting and adjustments.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

dchandle747747 said:


> Hold on people 1 up according to the info I read belonged to an older man but he lost his patent. And these guys from CO picked it up and started from where he left off. The old man has a new product called Mock 2 bike racks. Looks just like the 1 up because its the old man Cals design. His mock 2 looks more expensive but if look at what you get already included instead of paying for add-ons you come out with about the same cost as 1up, plus the old man has made the bike rack hold more weight and it looks like a much better rack. I own the one up heavy duty and from what I can see of the mock 2 I'm going to have to give it a try on my other auto. Shame the old man lost his patent due to money issues is what I gathered and the some greedy folks took his invention but that's how America works. If you have the money you can just about take what you want. O well check out the mock 2 the updated original owner of the 1 up.


The 1up Patent expired a year or two ago, which is why you are seeing copy-cat products like the Thule Helium on the market now.

Not sure about the story of this Mock 2 guy, but a quick search comes up blank on the brand so hard to see where it stands. I do know regardless of how they got the patent that the 1up racks are pretty outstanding, repairable, and built in the US. (Though I've heard there are paint issues on the black ones)


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

aliikane said:


> It is QUIKR rack. Looks like the premium quality rack compared to the competitors. Really some high-end design features. Folds down to very small storage size. Quick and easy mounting and adjustments.


Ok, found them: QuikRStuff - Proudly made in the USA. - QuikRStuff - Home of the Quik Rack Mach2 Bicycle Rack

They look pretty nice and tick a lot of the minor frustration I have with the 1Up, but they are very proud of those racks.

Quikr: $900 for 2 bikes and $379 for each extra
1Up: $619 for 2 bikes and $219 for each extra

And the 1Up isn't exactly bargain territory.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Poking around QuikRStuff's web site:



> *Q:*Are you associated with original Quik Rack (company name removed)?
> *A:* Cal Phillips was the original owner and the inventor and designer of the Quik Rack. He is no longer associated with *(company name removed for legal reasons)* and is now designing for QuikRStuff. Check out the full demo of his latest design, the Quik Rack Mach2


LOL


----------



## rfeigen (Dec 7, 2012)

274898 said:


> It is QUIKR rack. Looks like the premium quality rack compared to the competitors. Really some high-end design features. Folds down to very small storage size. Quick and easy mounting and adjustments.


The CO people are the people that started/invented 1UP. I heard it was sold by the creator, today I was told it he was forced out and lost his IP due to a contracts issue.

Either way the 1UP inventor left 1UP several years ago and when the patents expired they started selling QuikrStuff.

Just got mine today, it is a great rack, much beefier than 1UP and with lots of nice features


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

would love to hear/see more. not much online yet about it other than demo videos. would love to hear/see real life reviews. I really like that you can have 1+1+1...etc. most racks force you to either be 2 or 4 set up. Love to see how well it fits with fat bike tires ad well as smaller kids bikes. I plan on carrying 29/27.5'/20 as well as 27.5 Fat.


----------



## rfeigen (Dec 7, 2012)

doughboyr6 said:


> would love to hear/see more. not much online yet about it other than demo videos. would love to hear/see real life reviews. I really like that you can have 1+1+1...etc. most racks force you to either be 2 or 4 set up. Love to see how well it fits with fat bike tires ad well as smaller kids bikes. I plan on carrying 29/27.5'/20 as well as 27.5 Fat.


I have seen some YouTube videos from owners and there is a Facebook page.

I just got mine and the trays are really wide and deep and the height of roller that hits the wheels is easily adjustable for different sizes. I only have 29" and 700c so can tell you real world but so far a really like it

Beefier than the 1UP, locks in the 2" hitch tighter too, it is longer and wider with more space between trays. I expect when i put on all 4 trays i will be a beast


----------

